# Hoyer Lift Medical Need



## royokie (Jun 25, 2013)

I am new to the forum and from the states.I recently moved to Manzanillo and am in great need of a patient lift.I am in a wheel chair and need a manual or battery operated lift to get me from my chair to my bed.I have tried to locate one on my own to no avail.If you know some one in the Manzanillo area that might have some useful information I would appreciate it.THANKS


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe check with your local hospitals...suerte


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you do not find one, you might consider getting your hands on photos and specifications, then getting together with a good ironworker to build one for you. Such projects are not unusual in Mexico and may even be much more economical.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I did a search, and found quite a few on line. You would be looking for "_grúa para pacientes_”, “_grúa para cargar pacientes_”, “_grúa para elevar pacientes_”. A few were also described as “_grúa médica para discapacitados_”, or “_grúa para enfermos_”. Quite a lot of them were on mercadolibre, but you might also look for websites of medical equipment companies [here is one, for example], and, in either case, you could find out if they would ship the lift to you, and at what price. After all, your local hospitals and clinics must get their equipment from somewhere.


----------



## royokie (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank all of you for your replies.I am still looking for a patient lift....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have you contacted medical supply outfits in Manzanillo or COlima?


----------



## royokie (Jun 25, 2013)

I did ask a doctor and pharmacist. They said there used to be one in Manzanillo but closed for lack of biz. I do not yet have internet at my house so it slows my search down. I cant afford a new lift. Just need a used manual. Not necessary to have anything fancy. I have some repair parts ordered but might take awhile. Thx


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK. When you do get online, Mercadolibre.com.mx has several options and it is easy to buy from them and get delivery. Check this page: Gr - MercadoLibre México


----------

